# Battery University.... Informative



## Slug-Gunner (Nov 20, 2008)

Over the last few weeks there have been a few questions about batteries. The following links are informative - in that they cover both electronic use types of batteries and automotive application batteries. The links below take you to pages which will in turn provide info on each title/category listed. _WHEN AT THAT PAGE, CLICK ON A 'TITLE' FOR MORE INFO ON THAT TITLE!_ It may take a little time to read/gain info on everything listed, but is well worth the time spent. Pick those areas according to your needs and gain knowledge accordingly.


_Click on title/link below to see info:_


INTRODUCTION


PART 1:  BASICS


PART 2: GETTING THE MOST FROM YOUR BATTERIES


THE LEAD-ACID BATTERY


HOW TO STORE BATTERIES


CHARGING THE LEAD-ACID BATTERY


'DO' and 'DON'T' BATTERY TABLE


Hope this clarifies many misconceptions you may have known or heard about all the different types of batteries.  


ENJOY,


Slug-Gunner


----------



## allenww (Nov 20, 2008)

I learned some things!     Thanks!


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Dec 11, 2008)

*Back-to-the-top*

BTTP

Pay particular attention to the "lead-acid" battery areas.... they give you excellent info on getting the longest life and satisfactory service from your batteries.

Check the mfg date when you puchase them.... _DO NOT BUY A BATTERY MFG MORE THAN A YEAR OLD!_

They must be kept 'charged-up' - especially when in storage or limited use like in an ATV, boat and yard equipment applications. 

YOU CAN'T LET THEM SET FOR MONTHS WITHOUT USE OR CHARGING!


Slug-Gunner


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Dec 2, 2009)

Back to the top for new forum members.


----------

